# Putin-Kalender der meistverkaufte in Japan



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hi zusammen

Auf Kalendern wird ziemlich viel abgebildet, von Tieren über Fahrzeugen bis zu bekannten Persönlichkeiten und in Japan ist es nicht der Kalender mit dem Premierminister am beliebsten, sondern der mit Vladimir Putin. Auf Platz zwei ist Kea Tanaka, ein Schauspieler und auf Platz drei Yuzuru Hanyu, ein Eiskunstläufer und mehrfacher Olympia Sieger. 

Doch warum ausgerechnet Putin? Seine Verbindung zu Japan besteht seit langem, er ist grosser Fan von Judo, eine japanische Kampfkunst  und besitzt einen Japanischen Akita Hund.
Die Mehrheit der Kunden sind junge Frauen und die mögen die verschiedenen Seiten von Putin und das er gut aussehend und knuddelig sei.

Quelle: Gaijinpot

Jetzt im Ernst? Wr kauft sich einen Kalender von ihm? Ich kann es nicht ganz verstehen, was soll so "knuddelig" an ihm sein?


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Tja, die haben eben einen Knall.
Wundert mich nicht... ich glaube irgendwo in Indien feiern sie Hitler.

Der Hund ist das so n großer? Den hat er mal extra reinkommen lassen als Merkel bei ihm zu Besuch war. Nachdem er gehört hatte das sie Angst vor Hunden hat. Dann war Angie ganz ruhig.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Es gibt männliche Japaner die sich als weibliche Animecharaktere verkleiden und sich so mitten durch Tokio bewegen... warum?

Andere Länder andere Sitten... über sowas zu philosophieren ist müßig und die wirklichen Gründe wird keiner von uns wirklich aufdecken.

Frag doch einfach mal einen Japaner der sich diesen Kalender gekauft hat, das ist zielführender glaube ich und du kennst den Grund warum er es gemacht hat. Das ein anderer Japaner eventuell andere Gründe anführt bei der selben Frage, ist für dich bestimmt auch nicht neu.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt im Ernst? Wr kauft sich einen Kalender von ihm? Ich kann es nicht ganz verstehen, was soll so "knuddelig" an ihm sein?


Knuddeliger als Merkel und ähnliche charakterlose Konsorten ist er allemal.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Knuddeliger als Merkel und ähnliche charakterlose Konsorten ist er allemal.


Putin ist ein Kriegstreiber, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Putin ist ein Kriegstreiber, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


Hat er also ebenso wie Obama den Friedensnobelpreis für verdient, wa?


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Naja, Obama hat immerhin keine Ex-Geheimdienstler umbringen und Regierungskritiker wegsperren lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Es gibt männliche Japaner die sich als weibliche Animecharaktere verkleiden und sich so mitten durch Tokio bewegen... warum?
> 
> Andere Länder andere Sitten... über sowas zu philosophieren ist müßig und die wirklichen Gründe wird keiner von uns wirklich aufdecken.
> 
> Frag doch einfach mal einen Japaner der sich diesen Kalender gekauft hat, das ist zielführender glaube ich und du kennst den Grund warum er es gemacht hat. Das ein anderer Japaner eventuell andere Gründe anführt bei der selben Frage, ist für dich bestimmt auch nicht neu.


Ich war schon mal in Japan aber kann mich nicht daran erinnern irgendwo Putin-Artikel gesehen zu haben, war wohl nicht am richtigen Ort dafür  



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Knuddeliger als Merkel und ähnliche charakterlose Konsorten ist er allemal.



 Der Merkelkalender ist doch sicher auch irgendwo sehr beliebt


----------



## Andrej (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Die Kurilen werden sie dadurch auch nicht zurück bekommen.
Schon erstaunlich wie beliebt Putin in manchen Ländern ist! Wahrscheinlich weil sie ihn und seine Politik nur aus dem Fernsehen sehen und sie nicht hautnah erleben.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Lieber hab ich nen Kalender mit Putin oben ohne auf nem Pferd, als einen von Merkel in Reizwäsche


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich war schon mal in Japan aber kann mich nicht daran erinnern irgendwo Putin-Artikel gesehen zu haben, war wohl nicht am richtigen Ort dafür



Der Kulturschock dort führt einen ja auch nicht gerade in ein Russen Magazin.  

In unserem wird man jedenfalls mit Putin Devotionalien erschlagen.


----------



## Andregee (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, Obama hat immerhin keine Ex-Geheimdienstler umbringen und Regierungskritiker wegsperren lassen.


Und die Kollateralschäden der Drohnenangriffe auf souveränem Gebiet welche durch Obama legitimiert wurden, hätten wohl besser auf ihren Umgang geachtet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Achso, also weil Obama und weiß Gott welches (Ex)-Staatsoberhaupt noch auch keine sauberen Hacken haben, können wir ja Putin alle schön heiligen.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Am Ende ist doch kein Staatschef richtig sauber. Finde es immer schwer Putin zu verurteilen.

Putin halte ich nicht für schlimmer, als beispielsweise die USA. Die USA hat mit ihren Regime Changes und völkerrechtswidrigen Kriegen so viel Schaden angerichtet, dass Putin da niemals mithalten kann.

Ich meine im fucking Irakkrieg sind eine halbe Million Menschen (+Dunkelziffer) gestorben, wegen einer Lüge. 

Die Amerikaner verkaufen ihre Kriege einfach nur besser. "Wir wollen Demokratie und Frieden bringen..!", 
währenddessen es bei Putin klar ist, um was es geht: Geopolitik. Was anderes machen die Amis auch nicht.

Halte sowohl die USA, als auch Russland für nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig. Es ist jedoch gut mit beiden die wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Putin halte ich nicht für schlimmer, als beispielsweise die USA. Die USA hat mit ihren Regime Changes und völkerrechtswidrigen Kriegen so viel Schaden angerichtet, dass Putin da niemals mithalten kann.


Die Russen haben dafür in Afghanistan, Tschetschenien, Ukraine und Syrien viele Menschen auf dem Gewissen. Auch Zivilisten.

Mich wundert das die Russen mehr Symphatien bekommen als die Amerikaner.  Auch in Deutschland.
Wir haben hier den Amerikanern zu verdanken das es uns so gut geht. Sollte man nicht vergessen.
Natürlich kann und sollte man ihre Außenpolitik kritisieren.  Die finde ich auch nicht immer gut.


----------



## Andregee (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Putin Kalender der meistverkaufste in Japan*

Der Initiator in Syrien ist mit Sicherheit nicht bei den Russen zu suchen. Wer hat den die Rebellen ausgebildet und mit Waffen versorgt. Die USA hatten da ihre ganz eigenen Interessen, Gas und Pipeline sind die Stichworte. Die Russen waren vielmehr für einzig legitimierte Militärmacht, ein Recht auf das eingreifen in den Konflikt hatte. Das hat nichts mit Sympathie zu tun, sondern mit der Analyse der Umstände 
. Die USA weist auch eine gewisse Konstanz darin auf, ihre geopolitischen Interessen durch die Versuche von Regimewechseln durchführen zu wollen, was häufig zu einem scheitern mit wohl bekannten Auswirkungen führt. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZeXes (24. Dezember 2018)

Das die Russen nicht so zimperlich sind, wie die USA, sieht man auch bei deren Einsätzen gegen die Piraten vor Somalia:

YouTube (Die Russen ab Minute 3:23.)

Die USA gibt Warnschüsse ab. Russland hält einfach drauf und denen ist egal, ob das Boot sinkt und die dann sterben.

Menschenrechte? *laughs in russian*


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2018)

Putin ist neben Erdogan und Rohani der größte Kriegstreiber derzeit im Nahen Osten.
Seine außenpolitischen Interessen stützen nur Despoten wie Assad und Terroristen, wie die HAMAS. 
Das ist noch 'ne andere Liga, als Obama mit seinen Drohnen.

Keine Ahnung, wie man ein Fan von diesem Typen sein kann. Den kann man mit Rohani, Erdogan, bin Salman, Trump und Kim in einen Sack stecken und draufschlagen, erwischen würde man keinen falschen.^^


----------



## ZeXes (24. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Putin ist neben Erdogan und Rohani der größte Kriegstreiber derzeit im Nahen Osten.
> Seine außenpolitischen Interessen stützen nur Despoten wie Assad und Terroristen, wie die HAMAS.
> Das ist noch 'ne andere Liga, als Obama mit seinen Drohnen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie man ein Fan von diesem Typen sein kann. Den kann man mit Rohani, Erdogan, bin Salman, Trump und Kim in einen Sack stecken und draufschlagen, erwischen würde man keinen falschen.^^



Der Unterschied zw. den Westen und Russland in Syrien ist, dass Russland in Syrien Krieg führen darf und der Westen nicht.
Russland wurde von der syrischen Regierung, um Hilfe gebeten und Russland hat geantwortet. 
Die Bundeswehr hat eigentlich da gar nichts zu suchen.

Und Trump Kriegstreiber? GENAU. Deshalb sendet er seine Truppen jetzt wieder nach Hause. Sowohl die 2000 Soldaten in Syrien, als auch 8000 Soldaten in Afghanistan.

Trump und Kriegstreiber. Netter Witz.

Trump  hat als einer der wenigen US Präsidenten verstanden, dass nur Regionalmächte den Terrorismus bekämpfen können. Er überlässt jetzt Erdogan und Putin die restliche Arbeit. Sowohl Erdogan, als auch Putin haben ein Interesse den IS zu vernichten.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2018)

1. Ich habe Trump nirgendwo als Kriegstreiber bezeichnet. Der gehört aus anderen Gründen in einen Sack gesteckt.
2. Wie kommst du jetzt auf die Bundeswehr? Die hat ganz andere Probleme, derzeit. 
Und 3: Putin verfolgt im Nahen Osten genauso seine Interessen, wie Erdogan. Dem geht es nicht ausschließlich darum, Terroristen zu bekämpfen. Wenn es ihm nur um Terrorbekämpfung ginge, würde er keine zu sich ins Haus lassen.


----------



## ZeXes (24. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe Trump nirgendwo als Kriegstreiber bezeichnet. Der gehört aus anderen Gründen in einen Sack gesteckt.
> 2. Wie kommst du jetzt auf die Bundeswehr? Die hat ganz andere Probleme, derzeit.
> Und 3: Putin verfolgt im Nahen Osten genauso seine Interessen, wie Erdogan. Dem geht es nicht ausschließlich darum, Terroristen zu bekämpfen. Wenn es ihm nur um Terrorbekämpfung ginge, würde er keine zu sich ins Haus lassen.



1. Der Artikel ist von 2006. Aber okay. In 12 Jahren ändert sich ja außenpolitisch nichts.

2. Und ich habe schon oben geschrieben, dass es Putin um Geopolitik geht und Einfluss im nahen Osten.
Habe ich aber per se nichts dagegen. Schlechter, als die USA kann man es nicht machen. Sollen sich die Russen dran versuchen.

3. Bundeswehr deswegen, weil sie auch in Syrien operiert mit Aufklärungsflügen. Die hat da aber eigentlich rein gar nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2018)

1. Nein, was die russisch-palästinensischen Beziehungen angeht, hat sich in 12 Jahren wirklich nicht viel geändert. Außer dass seine Geopolitik mit der Türkei und dem Iran weiterhin den HAMAS in die Hände spielt. 

2. Indem man Staaten und Despoten unterstützt, welche Israel ihr Existenzrecht offen aberkennen und ihr Volk unterdrücken? 

3. Von der Bundeswehr hab' ich überhaupt nicht angefangen, tut hier auch nichts zur Debatte.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Und Trump Kriegstreiber? GENAU. Deshalb sendet er seine Truppen jetzt wieder nach Hause. Sowohl die 2000 Soldaten in Syrien, als auch 8000 Soldaten in Afghanistan.


Was aber wohl aus Sicht der Experten zu schnell geht. U.a. deswegen tritt sein Verteidigungsminister James Mattis zurück.

Trump ist nicht mehr oder weniger Kriegstreiber als andere US Präsidenten. Aber er legt es zumindest verbal auf offene Provokationen und Konfrontationen an.
Wobei er in den letzten Monaten etwas ruhiger geworden ist.


----------



## ZeXes (24. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was aber wohl aus Sicht der Experten zu schnell geht. U.a. deswegen tritt sein Verteidigungsminister James Mattis zurück.



"Experten" und dann regen sich auch noch die "Verbündeten" in Europa auf.

Ganz ehrlich.. . Ich glaube Trump und sehr viele Amis haben es satt, dass Amis für das Wohl der Europäer sterben müssen.

Warum schafft es die EU nicht zum Ausgleich 2000 Soldaten dorthin zu schicken? Warum müssen die Amis über für die Europäer den Kopf hinhalten?

Das sind Fragen, die sich in den USA zurecht gestellt werden. Das ganze Bündnis USA u. EU sollte von den Amis neu bewertet werden ,auch wenn man Ende das Ende der NATO rauskommt. Sollen die Europäer sich doch mal alleine gegen Russland verteidigen..


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2018)

Was die Amerikaner verlangen, ist entweder widersprüchlich, konfus oder falsch.

Trump will, dass der Wehretat der Deutschen von heute auf morgen die 4%-Marke erreicht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Deutschland das höchste BIP in Europa hat, dann wären "nur" 4% halt mal schlappe 140 Mrd. €. Außerdem: Wer sagt, dass Russland nicht ebenfalls aufrüstet, wenn Europa mehr in Verteidigung investiert? Putin ist ja ziemlich viel, nur nicht blöd.

Außerdem haben wir Flüchtlinge und Terror sowieso zu nicht unerheblichen Maßen den Amerikanern erst zu verdanken. Sie waren es, die vor über 40 Jahren militante Gruppen ausgebildet und mit Waffen versorgt haben, die Vorläufer der Taliban, noch dazu der Irakkrieg. Die Amis haben nicht den Kopf für uns hingehalten, sie haben uns den ganzen Mist von heute miteingebrockt.^^


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> "Experten" und dann regen sich auch noch die "Verbündeten" in Europa auf.


Mit Experten meine ich die Berater aus den eigenen Reihen.



> Ganz ehrlich.. . Ich glaube Trump und sehr viele Amis haben es satt, dass Amis für das Wohl der Europäer sterben müssen.
> 
> Warum schafft es die EU nicht zum Ausgleich 2000 Soldaten dorthin zu schicken? Warum müssen die Amis über für die Europäer den Kopf hinhalten?
> 
> Das sind Fragen, die sich in den USA zurecht gestellt werden. Das ganze Bündnis USA u. EU sollte von den Amis neu bewertet werden ,auch wenn man Ende das Ende der NATO rauskommt. Sollen die Europäer sich doch mal alleine gegen Russland verteidigen..


Naja, die Nahost-Konflikte wurden ja größtenteils von den Amis angezettelt (von diversen Waffengeschäften mal abgesehen). Und den Kopf müssen wir eigentlich in Europa hinhalten. Nämlich die ganzen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen die hier hinkommen.
In die USA kommen keine Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, Irak und Afghanistan rein.


----------



## ZeXes (24. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Nahost-Konflikte wurden ja größtenteils von den Amis angezettelt (von diversen Waffengeschäften mal abgesehen). Und den Kopf müssen wir eigentlich in Europa hinhalten. Nämlich die ganzen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen die hier hinkommen.
> In die USA kommen keine Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, Irak und Afghanistan rein.



Syrien ist nicht wirklich durch das handeln der USA entstanden. Eher durch die extremen Rebellen und das harte Eingreifen von Russland und USA.
In Afghanistan haben die Russen auch schon genug Stunk gemacht. 
Irak ist klar.


----------



## efdev (24. Dezember 2018)

Wollt ihr wirklich weiter darüber Philosophieren wer der größere Scheiẞhaufen ist?  
Wie wäre es wenn wir uns weiter dem Thema des Threads zuwenden, wie knudellig Putin ist


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Wollt ihr wirklich weiter darüber Philosophieren wer der größere Scheiẞhaufen ist?
> Wie wäre es wenn wir uns weiter dem Thema des Threads zuwenden, wie knudellig Putin ist



Also ich würde Putin NICHT Knuddeln wollen  Irgendwie ist mir der Typ manchmal etwas unheimlich


----------



## efdev (24. Dezember 2018)

Ja so ganz über den weg trauen würde ich dem alten Herrn auch nicht  aber immer noch lieber Putin knuddeln als Seehofer


----------



## ZeXes (24. Dezember 2018)

Man kann dem Mann seine Ausstrahlung nicht abstreiten. Der hat schon etwas "bosshaftes". Wenn er einen Raum betritt schauen alle auf ihn.

Denke das ist einfach ein Personenkult. Mit Politik hat das alles wenig zutun.


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe sogar ein Shirt mit Putin drauf. Ich mag ihn


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2018)

Im Gegensatz zu dem Herrn im weissen Haus oder anderen Regierungschefs im Westen halte ich Putin für höchst berechnend und intelligent. Den Mann zu unterschätzen sollte man definitiv vermeiden.


----------

